
How the Tech Press Forces a Narrative on Companies It Covers - tilt
https://medium.com/backchannel/how-the-tech-press-forces-a-narrative-on-companies-it-covers-5f89fdb7793e#.51vjvdpvs
======
mmanulis
Thank you for sharing, really enjoyed this story.

Feels like the mnemonic & advice can be applied to all manner of stories, not
just about a startup.

I've, also, seen similar arc play out with individual contributors that are
superstars one instance and then fall down to the level of "mortals".

The advice at the end is fantastic, too. The first two items: Don't get angry
and Don't force anything (doing nothing is doing something).

Are key in all kinds of difficult situations. Doing nothing is not always a
bad thing, I tend to forget that part.

